# Turks and Caicos Daysail



## lifeteammedic (May 18, 2014)

So I am an inland lakes sailor here in the US. I will be in Providenciales next week (May 23-30). I have not found much on daytrip sailing adventures. I have a group of 5 and looking for either a small rental boat or a larger boat with folks that would be interested in taking us out for the afternoon. Budget is $300. Any ideas or thoughts? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jBlaze3000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Can't give you advice but good luck! Sounds like fun.


----------

